# 1964 Unisaw Re-furb



## DKF (Nov 8, 2012)

One of my wood related endeavors is re-furbing old wood working machinery...my latest was a 1964 Unisaw. Sand blasted, repainted, and taken apart to check all bearings.  Polished all hardware etc...Here she is.....


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 8, 2012)

Former glory restored.



________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------



## MarkD (Nov 8, 2012)

Great Job. They don't make equipment like that any more!


----------



## robersonjr (Nov 8, 2012)

That was one of the greats, beautiful job.


----------



## Haynie (Nov 8, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## Monty (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks as good as new. :good:


----------



## SteveJ (Nov 8, 2012)

That is pretty nice looking.  I assume you sell what you refurbish.  What do you charge for one like that?


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice work! Looks like the original motor (?) and switch. No goose egg, though? Too bad. Got any pics of the guts?


----------



## mrburls (Nov 8, 2012)

Great looking saw Don. I find it amazing that the fence set up from the 60's is very similar to the RT-40 12" Delta table saw I have now. I love using the fence on the saw.

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 8, 2012)

Great job on the refurb, Don! Looks like it should do a fine job.


----------



## fitzman163 (Nov 9, 2012)

Fantastic job! Looks like brand new. Do you have any before pictures? I would love to see them.


----------



## DKF (Nov 9, 2012)

SMJ1957 said:


> That is pretty nice looking.  I assume you sell what you refurbish.  What do you charge for one like that?



Not sure if I will sell this one, but if I do I will get $850.00..Thanks...


----------



## DKF (Nov 9, 2012)

Ted iin Michigan said:


> Nice work! Looks like the original motor (?) and switch. No goose egg, though? Too bad. Got any pics of the guts?



Yes it is the original motor and switch......as well as most everything else...the door/tag was not there so I had to find one and replace it, as well as one of the fence tube rails.....no goose egg, and as I found out, holes were drilled for it, but it was an option and not on all...therefore the lack of them available now.  (expensive if you find them....and heavy to ship).  

Thanks all for the replies.....one of my goals is to have most all of my shop old american iron if possible....already have tablesaw, drill press, jointer, grinder, buffer....have another drill press and radial arm saws in the wings waiting....


----------



## 76winger (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice refurbish!


----------



## AnachitlPut (Nov 9, 2012)

My dad has that one in our shop. I don't think he ever did work on it other than the switch.


----------



## tim self (Nov 9, 2012)

A real beaut!  Bet it's as accurate as just about any of the new ones.


----------



## 76winger (Nov 9, 2012)

From someone who restored a 1954 ShopSmith, I how much work can be involved to do a really nice job like that. Good work.


----------

